# Alternative to Aquasoil



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking for a similiar substrate that doesn't leach ammonia. I am going to be using osmocote plus root tabs so I'm not that concerned about fertilizers in there. Looking for something that has a nice color, doesn't turn into mush and possibly buffers pH a little.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Use MGOCPM as a base layer but don't put it on the edges of the glass. Then do a generous cap of Activ-Flora. Put the O+ in the tank before you drop the MGOCPM.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Not looking to go with dirt but thanks for the comment. I used dirt in a previous build with a lot of success but I'm looking to go with an "aquasoil" type substrate that won't leach ammonia but will stay intact without being dusty (Fluval stratum) or crumbling.

edit

Has anyone tried the Brightwell substrate? It doesn't seem to have a lot of reviews but the ones that are around are pretty good.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I mean, it only does it for a month or so. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, even if i wanted to get aquasoil it isn't available at the AFA store. Sold out I guess.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

They'll have more by the end of the month. Still have 3L bags, though


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have to water change every day with aquasoil? I am going to be using RODI but that will be a lot of water to make for a month. How much do you think will I need to scape an ~11 gallon (18x11.5x11.5).


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Daily water changes are needed. Just use tap water for the first two weeks. When the amonia levels are down swap over to the RO. The first two weeks should be plants only anyhow so the RO really isn't needed.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

There are other options, Fluval makes some products that look similar, I think Azoo does as well, not sure how easy that is to get most places. 

One thing about AS, if you are willing to wait until AFA gets more in stock. Remember it's sold by volume so it's not as expensive as it first appears. If I were to use, say Flourite, in my 60P, I would need 1.5 bags or more compared to one bag of AS. For my 60P, that's about the same price, assuming I bought both locally.


----------



## Loumeer (Feb 13, 2012)

Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit Plant Substrate

Can be found at drsfostersmith.com


----------



## Bartohog (Dec 31, 2011)

Old thread but this might be an alternative 


http://www.substratesource.com/?p=item&c=s&i=47


----------



## jjposko (Feb 15, 2015)

Bartohog said:


> Old thread but this might be an alternative
> 
> 
> http://www.substratesource.com/?p=item&c=s&i=47


Would this substrate be fine for capping a dirt based tank?


----------



## Bartohog (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure just noticed it when doing a search


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like it would be. 
Coarse enough not to sift through the dirt very much, yet fine enough to look good.


----------

